# Hi folks!



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

I've been lurking here for a while, so I guess it's about time I signed up.
My name is Malene, I'm 22 years young and live in Copenhagen, Denmark.
I have 3 wonderful ferrets: Ichabod, Hector and Ceruelan. And (at the moment) 17 mice + babies.

Lately, I've been reading a lot about genetics and varieties, but I don't think I'll ever fully understand it :lol:


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the Forum


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome! Sometimes it seems simple, but then one finds it isn't so simple after all.


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

:welcomeany


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------

